# Weather broke his leg



## Rosco (Jan 19, 2010)

My 4 year old weather just broke his back leg this morning. It was low, about 3 inches above the hock. The vet put a full cast on him clear up to his flank. I don't know if it is going to work or not. He sure has a hard time getting around. To me it looks like he's got it set crooked but he thought it would be about right. Does anyone know if this was the correct way to cast his leg. I thought maybe they would just cast the lower part so he could still hold his leg up off the ground. Thanks for any advise. Ross


----------



## DKalakay (Dec 24, 2009)

My 4 year old guy just got a full cast off of his front leg that was fractured near the knee. When he first got the cast put on, his leg looked totally cockeyed especially at the hock joint with his hoof cocked to one side of the cast. He had a hard time getting around for a couple of days but seemed to figure things out pretty quickly. I even took him on short strolls with his cast on. He slowly started putting his hoof down straight instead of bent towards the side.
We left the cast on for about 7 weeks, and after a week with it off he is still pretty stiff on that leg so we take him on short walks and do "physical therapy" by gently bending the leg. The broken leg is probably straighter than the other front leg. 
Try to keep any water from getting down into the cast as that can really get some sores started which might happen anyway. 
Good luck, he'll probably be fine, it just takes time.


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

It's going to look like they are having a hard time getting around, that's the point of the cast, restrict the movement of that limb. Give it time to heal and rehab, it's your best and probably only option.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the advise guys. I tell people that my goat broke his leg and that I had to take him to the vet to get his leg cast and they look at me like I'm crazy. Its funny because before I got these goats I would of felt the same way. Its amazing how these guys turn into a pet just like a dog or a horse. I am really bummed though. I was just getting ready to start packing with these guys. Well I guess I'll just get a saddle and pannier for the nanny and he can follow along after he gets heeled up. Ross


----------



## stinky (Jun 6, 2009)

I had a wether that was 3-6 months old and I splinted it. When I got rid of him he was just like his brother. I broke his slipping through cow panels.

The one that I have now, I think that he borke his the same way, but by jumping it. He still has a bit to go until I know anything.

Now, basic 1st aid, you imobilize the joint above and below the break. And being an American, more is probably better.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Rosco said:


> I am really bummed though. I was just getting ready to start packing with these guys. Well I guess I'll just get a saddle and pannier for the nanny and he can follow along after he gets heeled up. Ross


We have had goats break their legs and heal up just fine. They went on to pack for years.


----------

